# [Hungarian NR] Hunor Bózsing - One-Handed Average: 14.11 (2nd in Europe)



## HoooneyGuy (Sep 29, 2013)

This makes me 2nd in european ranking list.http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...urope&years=&show=100+Persons&average=Average


----------



## Bestsimple (Sep 29, 2013)

Great work! I can't fathom how you turn the cube like that!


----------



## Akiro (Sep 29, 2013)

Beautiful! really love your turning style. 

And dat H-perm on the second solve


----------



## Bunyanderman (Sep 29, 2013)

At 1:45 you should try sune/anti-sune oll (no awkward D moves)


----------



## ravenguild08 (Sep 29, 2013)

that was awesome. congratulations.
also, i like the fact that you also do yellow or white cross.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 29, 2013)

Bunyanderman said:


> At 1:45 you should try sune/anti-sune oll (no awkward D moves)



That was intentional as COLL

Awesome, that tps


----------



## ravenguild08 (Sep 29, 2013)

Solve 1 (13.69)

scramble: B2 D2 L B2 R2 D2 B2 L B2 L' U2 F2 R2 F U R D U F' U2 F' R'

x' z // inspection
R U' U' x' D2 R D' // cross 2.07
U' R U' R' U y' R' U R // 1st pair 4.204
y' U' U' z U' R' U z' U' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
R' U R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U z U' R U z' // 4th pair 8.342
U' U' r U R' U R U2' r' // OLL
R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U // PLL 13.69

View at alg.garron.us

seriously, I don't know how Brest does this. It's such hard work!


----------



## Renslay (Sep 29, 2013)

Congratulations! :tu Go for ER!


----------



## PranavCubes (Sep 29, 2013)

WR 10! Great times


----------



## TDM (Sep 29, 2013)

0.01 faster than Mats!
Shouldn't this video go here as it's a NR?


----------



## EMI (Sep 29, 2013)

Renslay said:


> Congratulations! :tu Go for ER!



Not sure if serious...


----------



## Iggy (Sep 29, 2013)

Very fast!


----------



## Renslay (Sep 29, 2013)

EMI said:


> Not sure if serious...



I am dead serious. If he broke the ER, then getting the WR will be really easy...


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 29, 2013)

Renslay said:


> Congratulations! :tu Go for ER!



Eh I do t know if u know anything about WR and ER but if he gets ER he also gets Wr (Michal)


----------



## Username (Sep 29, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Eh I do t know if u know anything about WR and ER but if he gets ER he also gets Wr (Michal)



You don't say?


----------



## Renslay (Sep 29, 2013)

Nobody get the joke...?


----------



## Username (Sep 29, 2013)

Renslay said:


> Nobody get the joke...?



Some people (Including me) did, but then there are the people who don't...


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 29, 2013)

EMI said:


> Not sure if serious...


Seems reasonable to me, might as well go for the CR before WR. Baby steps you know.


Spoiler



yes, I got the joke


----------



## cubernya (Sep 29, 2013)

ravenguild08 said:


> Solve 1 (13.69)
> 
> scramble: B2 D2 L B2 R2 D2 B2 L B2 L' U2 F2 R2 F U R D U F' U2 F' R'
> 
> ...



http://cubingstats.netau.net/rpg.php

If you use that, it would give you this:


Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]gr4m94MrmMI[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: Solve 1 (13.69)



Scramble: B2 D2 L B2 R2 D2 B2 L B2 L' U2 F2 R2 F U R D U F' U2 F' R'

x' z // Inspection
R U' U' x' D2 R D' // Cross (6/6)
U' R U' R' U y' R' U R // 1st Pair (8/14)
y' U' U' z U' R' U z' U' U' R U R' // 2nd Pair (10/24)
R' U R U' R' U' R // 3rd Pair (7/31)
U z U' R U z' // 4th Pair (4/35)
U' U' r U R' U R U2' r' // OLL (9/44)
R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U // PLL (16/60)
View at alg.garron

```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	13.69	60	4.38	67	4.89[/color]

Cross+1	4.20	14	3.33	16	3.81
F2L	8.34	35	4.20	42	5.04
LL	5.35	25	4.67	25	4.67

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	50%	40%	38%
F2L/Total	61%	58%	63%
LL/Total	39%	42%	37%
```




It makes it a lot easier (though Brest doesn't use it); lots of people use it!

Amazing, I still don't understand how you can turn that fast


----------



## Bhargav777 (Sep 29, 2013)

Very impressive


----------



## HoooneyGuy (Sep 30, 2013)

Bunyanderman said:


> At 1:45 you should try sune/anti-sune oll (no awkward D moves)


That was COLL


----------

